# Shelbyville, KY Rosalie F black - beautiful



## kaelinfamily

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13163745

<u>THIS IS FROM THE EMAIL I RECEIVED FROM A SHELTER VOLUNTEER: </u>

This is Rosalie – a possible FULL BRED German Shepherd Dog who has come into the Shelby County Animal Shelter as a STRAY!!!! 

This pretty girl is so beautiful inside and out!!! She is so well behaved!! She has the typical GSD traits…she loves to pace!! She has the stance as you can see. She is VERY skinny…I’m not sure if you can tell by the pictures but I could feel ribs and back bone very easily. She’s a big dog, the pictures don’t show that as well as I would have liked. Her right ear has been cut somehow, it is an old injury as her hair has grown over it. It is so sad to wonder what she has gone through in her life. She did sit on command once. I think she has had some training. She was too excited though to do much on command. She was enjoying the attention she was getting!!!! She is a sweet dog and would make someone a GREAT Pet!!!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
I am not far from Shelby County and could help pick up if someone can get her into rescue.









_I will add her pictures as soon as I can get photobucket to play nice._


----------



## kaelinfamily

Here are her petfinder pictures:


----------



## kaelinfamily

Here is one of the photos from the email I received:


----------



## gsdcentral

She is a beauty. Glad to know I'm not the only one who has photobucket issues some days.


----------



## kaelinfamily

bump


----------



## kaelinfamily




----------



## kaelinfamily




----------



## ShepherdMania

Is there anyone local that can pull and temp foster her?


----------



## kaelinfamily

What do you consider temporary?







If you can make the arrangements, I can pick her up and board her temporarily. I already have 3 Echo Dogs fosters so I cannot take on any more for any length of time. I will PM you my phone number.


----------



## kaelinfamily




----------



## kaelinfamily




----------



## maggs30

Bump Any news?


----------



## ShepherdMania

I would probably need a week.


----------



## kaelinfamily

I could do a week if it would help her out. I emailed the shelter for more information but never heard back. If you can contact the shelter and make arrangements for me to pick her up then I can hold her while you make arrangements for her travel. I sent you a PM with my phone number.


----------



## ShepherdMania

THANKS! I will call the shelter in the am.


----------



## kaelinfamily

No, thank you for being willing to help her.


----------



## ShepherdMania

Her PF listing says rescue pending. I haven't called yet so it isn't me.


----------



## kaelinfamily

Thanks, Mark. They must have just updated it. I wonder who it is. Well, I will keep an eye on her listing to be sure she makes it out safe.


----------



## ShepherdMania

Thanks Cheryl. I was going to call this am but wasn't able to. Samantha my 13 yo Shepherd mix isn't doing well.


----------



## maggs30

Bump to keep an eye on her


----------



## kaelinfamily

This girl is back on the petfinder site and now listed as urgent. I don't know what happened but it looks like her rescue must have fallen through.


----------



## kaelinfamily

HERE IS THE UPDATED INFORMATION FROM THE PETFINDER LINK:

Rosalie is very sweet!. She would make a GREAT companion. She gets along great with cats! 

She is a dominant female that would do better as an only dog or in a home with submissive companions.


----------



## ShepherdMania

I just called the shelter and she is still there. They told me to email James their rescue coordinator so I am doing that now.


----------



## kaelinfamily

Let me know how it goes.


----------



## ShepherdMania

This is what the shelter wrote back:

Thank you so much for your interest in Rosalie. Now, Rosalie is not without issues. I want to be upfront about her. She is a great dog with people and is even O.K. with cats. She is very dominant so with other dogs she has been known to start a scuffle or two.

She is in good health but has not been spayed yet. She was in season at our last clinic so we could not spay her. She is UTD on her vaccinations.

Would you be able to help with transport? I cannot remember where your rescue is. I think you had pulled from us before but I will look in our records to make sure we have all we need.

Thank you again for your interest.

James Collins, A.C.O.


----------



## pupresq

Just got an email from James to the Kentucky Rescues group that Rosalie is on their euth list. If anyone can help her please contact the shelter ASAP!!!


----------



## eadavis

Is anyone working on this beautiful girl?


----------



## lakota757

Can someone help this girl??!! Do not let her go like this.


----------



## WiscTiger

Oh pretty girl, I am putting your pretty face picture here as a not so gentle nudge for you.


----------



## TANDB

Does anyone know her age?


----------



## Sampson's girl

Yikes! She is on the Euth list - can anyone help before it is too late!!!!!!!!


----------



## pupresq

Any news?


----------



## Myamom

URGENT!!!! CROSSPOSTING FOR BEAUTIFUL ROSALIE!!!! PLEASE CROSSPOST FOR HER!!!! IF ANYONE CAN HELP SAVE HER, PLEASE CONTACT THE SHELBY COUNTY ANIMAL SHELTER ASAP!!! THANK YOU!!! 

Shelby County Animal Shelter 
Shelbyville, KY 
502-633-0009 


This sweet girl is in a high kill KY pound and will be euthed any time. Her time has run out. 
I ask everyone that sees this to please crosspost amd email rescues for her and to please send her info out to your contact lists right away. 
If you or someone you know can help her, please contact the pound asap. 
Thank you very, very much. 


Please take a look at pretty Rosalie, she is a pb blk shep, very thin but > what a looker. Her time is very limited now. 

Rosalie 
http://petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13163745


----------



## RebelGSD

Bump


----------



## ncgsdmom

Bump...bump...she looks so young....surely there is some hope for her??


----------



## TANDB

Bumping this beauty back up!


----------



## CindyM

BUMP... I just got the crosspost on her, too.


----------



## ShepherdMania

I am trying to save this girl!


----------



## elly1210

Any news? On euth list


----------



## ShepherdMania

I just talked to the shelter and was told she is NOT on the euth list.

I am emailing James now.


----------



## kaelinfamily

??Confusing?? Wonder what is up?


----------



## ShepherdMania

I am sending an email to James now. Regardless, I stilll want to pull her as we have the transport on Thursday. They only come up here once a month.


----------



## kaelinfamily

Great! Let me know what help you need.


----------



## ShepherdMania

We will be in touch :^)


----------



## elly1210

Information I found on her on the KY How you can Help Site
Shelbyville, KY: GSD alpha but loves cats 
*************************************************
Rosalie is STILL at the Shelby County Animal Shelter. There was an attempt to take her to a rescue but it just didn’t work…you see…the shelter found out she is a Dominant Female…therefore needs to be placed with a submissive dog. She is GREAT with cats but when put up against another dominant dog….she will not work out. Please…lets help her find that PERFECT home for her! She is a doll to be around…I just loved spending time with her!!!!!! Forward, forward, forward!!!! Please!!!! 


Rosalie German Shepherd Dog Large Adult Female URGENT!


This is Rosalie a possible FULL BRED German Shepherd Dog who has come into the Shelby County Animal Shelter as a STRAY!!!! This pretty girl is so beautiful inside and out!!! She is so well behaved!! She has the typical GSD traits. She loves to pace!! She has the stance as you can see. She is VERY skinny. I'm not sure if you can tell by the pictures but I could feel ribs and back bone very easily. She's a big dog, the pictures don't show that as well as I would have liked. Her right ear has been cut somehow, it is an old injury as her hair has grown over it. It is so sad to wonder what she has gone through in her life. She did sit on command once. I think she has had some training. She was too excited though to do much on command. She was enjoying the attention she was getting!!!! She is a sweet dog and would make someone a GREAT Pet!!!

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13163745


*Please contact the Shelby County Animal Shelter at: 502- 633- 0009

or e-mail: [email protected]

Rosalie is only one of many that needs to be rescued or adopted. Please check the shelters website to see dogs and cats in danger.

If you cannot pull, please cross post. The lives of these sweet kids are depending on rescuers to save them.

SHELBY COUNTY ANIMAL SHELTER & CONTROL
Shelbyville KY 40065 
http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/KY139.html
James [email protected]


----------



## katieliz

mark are you the rescue that didn't work out or are you still working on rosalie?


----------



## kaelinfamily

He is working on her. I don't know who the rescue was that did not work out.


----------



## ShepherdMania

If everything goes as planned she will be on a transport Thursday headed to NY.

I already have a family that wants to adopt her.


----------



## elly1210

awesome!


----------



## ShepherdMania

Trying to get in touch with James hasn't been easy. I just talked to the shelter and James will get back with me today. They know I am taking her so she won't be PTS.


----------



## katieliz

just got a crosspost on this girl...


----------



## TANDB

Mark, hows that transport working out for Rosalie? Will she be on it today?


----------



## kaelinfamily

Mark is trying to finalize details with the shelter this morning. I will be picking up Rosalie from the shelter and getting her to her transport which is actually tomorrow (not today). I have already been in contact with the transport driver and have set up meeting times/places. The biggest hindrance at this point is the shelter rescue contact. He is very hard to get in contact with. No matter what, I will be at that shelter in the morning and stand in their lobby until details are worked out and she is loaded in my vehicle.


----------



## ShepherdMania

Of course James isn't at the shelter right now! I told the person I spoke to that I need this taken care of TODAY! We have everything arranged and she needs to get out of there.


----------



## ShepherdMania

The shelter is giving me the run around. At this point I am not able to pull her so she is still in need of rescue!


----------



## kaelinfamily

Ugh!


----------



## ShepherdMania

Ok, it's not over yet. James is making some phone calls!


----------



## maggs30

Mark is it a paperwork problem? Could another rescue use their 501C3 to pull her for Mark? We are so close to rescuing her!


----------



## ShepherdMania

Supposedly he had an issue with a reference from way back when. 

I explained to him that the person who did intake prior to me is no longer with us.


----------



## ShepherdMania

I am very annoyed, frustrated and disappointed. Trying to save Rosalie has been a struggle from the beginning.

Since I haven't been able to talk to James at all (only on email) and that he isn't at the shelter a lot, Rosalie won't be able to get pulled in time to make the transport today!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

I will contact Tammy at Kentucky Working K-9s. See if there is anything she can do.


----------



## ShepherdMania

Thanks!

I had Donna White from Grayson County HS send James an email last night.


----------



## ShepherdMania

A person that has worked with James in the past actually talked to him today. He told her she is food aggressive as well as very dominant with other dogs.

He said he is working with her and she isn't in danger of being PTS.

I am not being allowed to pull her.


----------



## RebelGSD

Is she food aggressive with dogs or with people?


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

I don't know if it was Tammy, who already spoke to James. She does have a call in to him and has worked with him before. Tammy is a trainer. She said she has a foster for Rosalie. I will let you know, if I hear anything. In addition, the Bowling Green Shelter has asked Tammy to eval. one of their other dogs. She is aware of the three shepherds that are there. She will keep an eye on them, should anything fall through. She pulled two shepherds from there last month. One was pet quality and has been adopted. The other is in training as a search and rescue dog.


----------



## elly1210

still listed on KYcentral as urgent, any news?


----------



## elly1210

This is Rosalie a possible FULL BRED German Shepherd Dog who has come into the Shelby County Animal Shelter as a STRAY!!!! This pretty girl is so beautiful inside and out!!! She is so well behaved!! She has the typical GSD traits. She loves to pace!! She has the stance as you can see. She is VERY skinny. I'm not sure if you can tell by the pictures but I could feel ribs and back bone very easily. She's a big dog, the pictures don't show that as well as I would have liked. Her right ear has been cut somehow, it is an old injury as her hair has grown over it. It is so sad to wonder what she has gone through in her life. She did sit on command once. I think she has had some training. She was too excited though to do much on command. She was enjoying the attention she was getting!!!! She is a sweet dog and would make someone a GREAT Pet!!!


----------



## ded37

It is my understanding Rosalie is Rescue Pending


----------



## elly1210

that is good news, will they update here?


----------



## ShepherdMania

Petfinder says rescue pending.


----------



## ded37

She is going to rescue in OH. Transport is being arranged.


----------

